# Pochette d'album sur le bureau



## Psycho_fls (3 Août 2008)

Bon, suite à une discussion "parallèle" que nous (oui, j'ai participé à la corruption du forum... :rose:  ) avons lancé dans le fil "desktops", je préfère ouvrir ce fil histoire qu'on puisse parler de tout ça sans interférer avec le reste...

Donc voici le topic : *comment afficher la pochette de l'album lu dans iTunes sur le bureau ?*

COrentin m'a indiqué Coversutra (payant) et HUDTunes (gratuit). Pour la peine il s'est pris un coup de boule. Faut pas déconner non plus !  

En faisant une petite recherche sur telecharger.com, j'ai trouvé SizzlingKeys (gratuit), qui avait aussi été recommandé par link.javaux.

Ce à quoi "Oui mais c'est pas en HUD" nous répondra COrentin (the king of the custo  )

Je me suis dit, je vais tous les tester et puis on verra bien.

Coversutra : magnifique, des options sympa (différentes présentations, pour la pochette et tout et tout) dommage pour les 15 (si mes souvenirs sont bons)

HUDTunes : ne permet pas d'afficher la pochette d'album sur le bureau (petite fenêtre avec contrôles de base iTunes et au choix nom d'artiste/album/chanson)

SizzlingKeys : Nombreux raccourcis claviers (même des trucs concernant pas iTunes genre énergie tout ça) programmables ET affichage de la pochette d'album avec toutes les infos sur la piste lue. Malheureusement, cet affichage n'est que temporaire (ceci-dit je passe pas mon temps à regarder la pochette de l'album que j'écoute  ). La durée,la position et la transparence de cet affichage étant elles-aussi réglables.

Petite précision : j'ai mon macbook depuis moins d'un mois et mon clavier intègre *par défaut* les contrôles (lecture et son) de iTunes et différents logiciels de lecture. Ce qui m'intéresse dans ces logiciels est donc la seule possibilité d'afficher la pochette de l'album sur mon bureau.

J'ai donc opté pour SizzlingKeys.

Voilà, si vous avez d'autres pistes et/ou des commentaires à faire sur ce genre de petit logiciel, allez-y !


----------



## SirG (3 Août 2008)

Tu as aussi Synergy.


----------



## BS0D (3 Août 2008)

Hmmm... pardonne ma bêtise, mais qu'entends-tu par 'afficher la pochette sur le bureau'? une fenêtre? en fond d'écran? quelle utilité? 

/me a un peu de mal à saisir le but du truc, là !


----------



## OOAntonOO (3 Août 2008)

Y il a aussi GrowiTunes


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

Bonjour* Psycho_fls*

Il y a aussi TotalTunes Control qui est très bien et pas très cher 8$ soit 5&#8364; pour nous .
Voici le Lien 
http://www.eagle-of-liberty.com/totaltunescontrol/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Août 2008)

Voir fin de la partie #6 du Tutoriel Customisation.


----------



## Psycho_fls (3 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Hmmm... pardonne ma bêtise, mais qu'entends-tu par 'afficher la pochette sur le bureau'? une fenêtre? en fond d'écran? quelle utilité?
> 
> /me a un peu de mal à saisir le but du truc, là !



Y a pas de mal, je suis pas toujours très clair quand je parle...   

J'entends donc par la pochette sur le bureau, une petite fenêtre volante affichant la pochette de l'album lu dans iTunes avec éventuellement des infos sur le morceau (titre, artiste, album, ...)


----------



## Psycho_fls (3 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Voir fin de la partie #6 du Tutoriel Customisation.



oups, je savais pas qu'il y avait déja un fil qui en parlait...  :rose::rose:

Y a plus qu'à fermer celui-ci donc...


----------

